# Looking for some good musicians



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

Can someone tell me some good piano musicians? I have recently gotten into classical music due to all time spent listening to the classical station on iTune. If some of you guys would help me with this, I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I just heard Andras Schiff play Beethoven piano sonatas No.12, 13, 14, and 15 the other night. Some of the people around me were critical about his performance but it sounded fine to me. Other pianists I have heard that played well include Andre Watts, Stephen Hough, John Kimura Parker, Marc-Andre Hamelin, Jeffrey Segal, Alexander Kobrin who won the last Cliburn competition, and John Nakamatsu who won the previous Cliburn competition. This list is far from exhaustive but should give you a few to start with. These musicians do a lot of performances which you should try to attend depending on where you live.


----------



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you for responding to my topic. I would definitely look them up.

Anyway I want to ask you something, how do I check if theres piano concert in my area? The though of going to see these artist in live concert never even cross my mind. Sounds like a blast


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I could help you more if I knew the area you lived in. Large cities have many performances and small ones of course have fewer. If you have a classical music radio station in your area, they often have listings of music performances. I have over the years lived in Chicago where I grew up, New York, Birmingham, Alabama, Houston and Dallas Texas, and a few other places. My bottom line answer is "Seek and yee shall find".


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's some great pianists to get you started:

Vladimir Horowitz
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Artur Rubenstein
Krystian Zimmerman
Murray Perahia
Alfred Brendel
Christoph Eschenbach (who is also the current conductor of my home orchestra)
Martha Argerich
Glenn Gould
Alicia De Larrocha (Spanish music- famous recording of Albéniz's _Iberia_)
Pascal Roge (especially for French music)
Keith Jarrett (famous for his improvisations)
Peter Serkin/Rudolph Serkin
And, of course, Sergei Rachmaninov (although the sound can be fairly poor on his recordings)

Hope this helps... as a pianist myself, I have immense respect for all of the guys (or gals).

BB


----------



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

Where can I go to listen to this song?

Quartet For Flute, Violin, Viola & Cello No. 3 In C Major, K. Anh. 171 (K. 285b): I. Allegro


----------

